# Holiday EI Dosing



## sonicninja (10 Dec 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm planning my Christmas break when I will be away from my tank for 2 weeks. I've arranged a day smack bang in the middle of these two weeks to come back and do maintenance and a water change but other than that the tank will be on it's own for this duration. 

What is considered the best method of dosing in preperation for when im away? Is it a good idea to load the tank with EI on the day I leave? I dont own dosing pumps (actually I have 1 but am unsure how to use it currently) and also usually dose 1ml liquid carbon daily. 

I'll do a huge water change close to 100% on the day I leave as its only a 65 litre. Any suggestions as to whats the best course of action?

Any suggestions would be great.

Cheers!

Keith


----------



## ian_m (10 Dec 2014)

1. Buy/make EI dosing pump.
2. Turn number of hours light & CO2 down and go away....

I've been away for 2 weeks, before I had dosing pump, no problem. I turned light & CO2 hours down (4 hours CO2?), changed water sometime before I left, manually dosed extra large EI dose the day I left and let the tank get on with it. I also have an automatic fish feeder, as obviously fish won't survive too long without food.


----------



## Jose (10 Dec 2014)

Lower the light as much as you can and think is safe for your plants (photoperiod and/or intensity). You can also dose double EI before you go away if you dont have dosing pumps. If the light is low enough you shouldnt run into problems. Ive done this myself without problems. For micronutrients I would just dose 1xEI weekly dose, no need to go double.


----------



## sonicninja (10 Dec 2014)

Brilliant. Thank you. If I can get the pump I have working would it be a good idea to have it dose something?


----------



## roadmaster (10 Dec 2014)

I'm wondering if maybe turning lighting back, and CO2 down,if it would be necessary to double the fert dosing?
 EI ensures no nutrient limitation and with lighting period cut (light creates demand,less light,less demand ),and CO2 down,why would  one need to double dose anything?
Would not be near the demand from plant's.


----------



## Jose (10 Dec 2014)

roadmaster said:


> I'm wondering if maybe turning lighting back, and CO2 down,if it would be necessary to double the fert dosing?


Probably not, but, how can you tell his idea of low light is the same as yours? and also double EI is no harm really. The double bit is because hi is going to be away for two weeks.


----------



## Paulo Soares (10 Dec 2014)

roadmaster said:


> I'm wondering if maybe turning lighting back, and CO2 down,if it would be necessary to double the fert dosing?
> EI ensures no nutrient limitation and with lighting period cut (light creates demand,less light,less demand ),and CO2 down,why would one need to double dose anything?
> Would not be near the demand from plant's.




Good point indeed . I was asking myself the same question.

In my case as i´m gonna be out for 6 days only i do not intend to change the photoperiod. Only do a 50% water change and give the weekly dose of Ei and maintain all as it is. 

I only have to buy a fish feeder.


----------



## Jose (10 Dec 2014)

I meant double the ei ammount for a week since he is going for two weeks. He might go away thinking he has low light but maybe its not low but high. Sometimes our tanks are running faster than we think. If all nutrients are allowed to bottom up he will come back to an algae mess. If he overdoses nothing bad should happen really.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (10 Dec 2014)

A similar thing was covered here, in your case you are coming home midway so I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------

